# poner / meter en la cama a un niño



## muycuriosa

Hola:
 
¿Son posibles las dos expresiones: 
'meter en la cama' y 'poner en la cama a un niño / su hijo? 

Gracias.


----------



## animula

Poner... pones un jarrón en la mesa, pones la radio, pones bien la sobre cama. A un nino le pones la ropa, le pones bien el abrigo y la bufanda, pero no en la cama, o al menos yo nunca lo he oido. Así, yo le metería en la cama, como en un sobre.


----------



## Rayines

Por acá decimos: "llevar a la cama". O, si la mamá se lo dice directamente al niño, "¡Métete en la cama!".


----------



## muycuriosa

¡Qué rapido!

Gracias, Inés y animula, y saludos.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Meter al niño en la cama supone ponerlo entre las sábanas, edredón o manta, generalmente para que se duerma.
Poner al niño la cama puede suponer simplemente ponerlo encima de la cama no para que se duerma, sino a lo mejor sólo un momento en que no puedes tener al niño en brazos y lo dejas un momento en la cama.
Imagínate que quieres  limpiar el suelo y el niño está jugando en el suelo, puedes decirle a tu pareja "Pon el niño en la cama mientras limpio", pero sin meterlo bajo las sábanas.
O sea, que poner se puede poner, pero para lo más frecuente, que es llevarlo a dormir lo normal es *meter el niño en la cama,* *llevar el niño a la cama *o *acostar al niño*


----------



## muycuriosa

Veo aún más claro - gracias, PABLO DE SOTO.


----------



## Vale_yaya

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Meter al niño en la cama supone ponerlo entre las sábanas, edredón o manta, generalmente para que se duerma.
> Poner al niño la cama puede suponer simplemente ponerlo encima de la cama no para que se duerma, sino a lo mejor sólo un momento en que no puedes tener al niño en brazos y lo dejas un momento en la cama.
> Imagínate que quieres limpiar el suelo y el niño está jugando en el suelo, puedes decirle a tu pareja "Pon el niño en la cama mientras limpio", pero sin meterlo bajo las sábanas.
> O sea, que poner se puede poner, pero para lo más frecuente, que es llevarlo a dormir lo normal es *meter el niño en la cama,* *llevar el niño a la cama *o *acostar al niño*


 
No pudiste ponerlo más claro.


----------



## animula

Pues yo sigo sin creer haberlo oído jamás. He oído "coge al nino en lo que limpio" "déjalo en la cama", "súbelo a la cama", "llévate al nino", pero poner es para cosas, no?


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

animula said:


> Pues yo sigo sin creer haberlo oído jamás. He oído "coge al nino en lo que limpio" "déjalo en la cama", "súbelo a la cama", "llévate al nino", pero poner es para cosas, no?


 

No tiene por qué ser sólo para cosas.
Yo estoy haciendo una foto familiar " Pon al niño delante de la abuela".
Yo lo digo así.


----------



## Vale_yaya

animula said:


> Pues yo sigo sin creer haberlo oído jamás. He oído "coge al nino en lo que limpio" "déjalo en la cama", "súbelo a la cama", "llévate al nino", pero poner es para cosas, no?


 
No, no entiendo por qué debe ser sólo para cosas??... es depende de cómo lo uses, pero no me parece incorrecto su uso relacionado con personas.


----------



## animula

Vale "coloca al nino delante de la abuela". Quizás el verbo poner se ha convertido en algunos lugares en un "to get", refiriéndome a que se usa "demasiado".


----------



## javier8907

Di que sí, que yo te apoyo...

Poner al niño en la cama no lo veo normal a no ser que lo pongas para cambiarle un pañal (que se haría mejor en otro lugar, creo yo, pero no he cuidado niños nunca), supongo que es una acción que realizas mecánicamente, y lo mismo te daría que fuese un niño o un muñeco.

En todo caso, para encima de la cama, diría "tumbar al niño", y si no es tumbado, "subir al niño (a la cama)".

"¡Peepaaaa! ¿Donde has puesto al niño?" "Encima de la cama." Pues no lo veo. Parece más que le está preguntando por las llaves del coche o algo así.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Según el Diccionario de la Real Academia 
Poner : Colocar en un sitio o lugar una *persona o cosa*, o disponerla en el lugar o grado que debe tener.

O sea, las personas se pueden poner.


----------



## javier8907

Que sí, que yo sí diría "pon a los bajos delante de los altos para la foto", pero lo de la cama no lo trago. Que igual es por regiones, pero "poner" para mí es para objetos, o (en todos los ejemplos que se me ocurren) cuando por lo que estás haciendo con esa persona puede considerarse como un objeto.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

No creo, mira más ejemplos.
"En la iglesia me pusieron en primera fila"
""A la abuela la puse delante para que viera mejor".
"¿Dónde has puesto al niño? Lo he puesto en el cochecito para que se duerma". ¿Cómo dirías si no? ¿lo he sentado en el cochecito?

En ningún caso trato a nadie de objeto. 

Además el Diccionario es claro, persona o cosa y según la versión más actualizada que la que yo tengo, la que aparece en Internet "Colocar en un sitio o lugar a *alguien *o *algo"*
.


----------



## SanTheMan

Hola,

Considero correcto el uso de "poner en la cama", que puede significar, según contexto, acostar para dormir o acomodar circunstancialmente (cambio de pañales, etcétera).


----------



## javier8907

La madre: ¿Dónde está Daniel?

El padre: Tranquila, lo he puesto en la cama.

A mí me sigue sonando a jarrón. Pero es lo que digo, tal vez sean diferencias regionales. ¿Tú lo dirías? ¿De dónde eres? Yo, por ejemplo, soy vasco. A lo mejor es eso.


----------



## mirx

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> No creo, mira más ejemplos.
> "En la iglesia me pusieron en primera fila"
> ""A la abuela la puse delante para que viera mejor".
> "¿Dónde has puesto al niño? Lo he puesto en el cochecito para que se duerma". ¿Cómo dirías si no? ¿lo he sentado en el cochecito?
> 
> En ningún caso trato a nadie de objeto.
> 
> Además el Diccionario es claro, persona o cosa y según la versión más actualizada que la que yo tengo, la que aparece en Internet "Colocar en un sitio o lugar a *alguien *o *algo"*
> .


 
Yo te apoyo Pablo, y eso de colocar a alquien en algún sitio, eso sí que me suena a objetos o robots.



muycuriosa said:


> Hola:
> 
> ¿Son posibles las dos expresiones:
> 'meter en la cama' y 'poner en la cama a un niño / su hijo?
> 
> Gracias.


 
Hola muyu curiosa.

Las dos formas son posibles. Aunque han explicado que poner a un niño en la cama puede significar siemplemente subirlo encima del colchón, cuando la frase se usa como tú la has citado significa llevar al niño a la cama y arroparlo con el propósito de que se duerma.

En lo personal no usaría ninguna de las dos frases -quizá cuando tenga hijos te pueda decir mejor-.

 Lo que me suena más natural es la opción de Inés. "Métete a la cama".


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

javier8907 said:


> La madre: ¿Dónde está Daniel?
> 
> El padre: Tranquila, lo he puesto en la cama.
> 
> A mí me sigue sonando a jarrón. Pero es lo que digo, tal vez sean diferencias regionales. ¿Tú lo dirías? ¿De dónde eres? Yo, por ejemplo, soy vasco. A lo mejor es eso.


 

En el tema de la cama, la diferencia la veo entre meter y poner.
Lo normal es meter, porque normalmente es "dentro de la cama", o sea entre las sábanas, tapado.
Pero si es una cosa moméntanea, que al niño lo dejas encima de la cama un ratito, no veo ningún problema en decir poner.
Estoy hablando de un bebé.
A un niño de cinco años, no se le pone en la cama porque no es una cosa normal poner a un niño de esa edad encima de la cama un ratito, como no se pone un melón encima de un televisor , pero porque habitualmente es una cosa que no se hace, no porque no se pueda.

A las personas muchas veces nos ponen en sitios, cuando no somos nosotros los que decidimos donde ubicarnos, en las ceremonias, en los trabajos etc.


----------



## Vale_yaya

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> En el tema de la cama, la diferencia la veo entre meter y poner.
> Lo normal es meter, porque normalmente es "dentro de la cama", o sea entre las sábanas, tapado.
> Pero si es una cosa moméntanea, que al niño lo dejas encima de la cama un ratito, no veo ningún problema en decir poner.
> Estoy hablando de un bebé.
> A un niño de cinco años, no se le pone en la cama porque no es una cosa normal poner a un niño de esa edad encima de la cama un ratito, como no se pone un melón encima de un televisor , pero porque habitualmente es una cosa que no se hace, no porque no se pueda.
> 
> A las personas muchas veces nos ponen en sitios, cuando no somos nosotros los que decidimos donde ubicarnos, en las ceremonias, en los trabajos etc.


 
También podría ser que alguna chica se desmaya. Tú dirías: Cárgala y ponla encima de la cama hasta que se recupere...

No le veo nada de erróneo... me parece normal... no es cosa de todos los días, pero no es incorrecto.


----------



## javier8907

Ah, se me habían perdido los ejemplos de Pablo.

Pues los dos primeros los diría igual (bueno, diría "a la abuela *le* puse aunque no se pueda). Y el del cochecito, yo diría "lo he metido en el cochecito" (si es un capazo), o "lo he sentado", claramente, si es silleta, aunque ya me ha entrado la duda si diría también "poner" aquí, pero si lo dijera sería con el significado de "colocar bien o esmeradamente" (si no lo recoge la Academia, voy a citar a Galdós, que recuerdo una frase suya: _"Las mantillas de ahora se llevan, las de entonces se ponían."_), esto es, si es un capazo, sería con las mantitas bien puestas para que le asome justo la cabeza, no encima y de cualquier manera.

Lo que no imagino es la pregunta "¿Dónde has puesto al niño?" como sinónimo de "¿Dónde has dejado/metido al niño?", pero cada vez me voy convenciendo más de que será una peculiaridad regional.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Vale_yaya said:


> También podría ser que alguna chica se desmaya. Tú dirías: Cárgala y ponla encima de la cama hasta que se recupere...
> 
> No le veo nada de erróneo... me parece normal... no es cosa de todos los días, pero no es incorrecto.


 

Claro, buen ejemplo ,o a ese niño de cinco años lo puedes poner en la cama para ponerle ( otro poner) una inyección y una vez puesta, a correr.


----------



## Rayines

Me parece que hay que considerar la edad. Si es un bebé, claro alguien puede decir "ponelo" (acá)/ponlo en la cunita/cama", pero si se trata de un niño que ya camina, diríamos "ponelo"/ponlo sólo si ya se durmió.


----------



## javier8907

Vale yaya, has contestado mientras escribía.

Ahí creo que sí podría decir "ponla encima de la cama", porque la pones igual que pondrías un saco de patatas, aunque seguramente diría "déjala encima de la cama".


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

javier8907 said:


> Ah, se me habían perdido los ejemplos de Pablo.
> 
> Pues los dos primeros los diría igual (bueno, diría "a la abuela *le* puse aunque no se pueda). Y el del cochecito, yo diría "lo he metido en el cochecito" (si es un capazo), o "lo he sentado", claramente, si es silleta, aunque ya me ha entrado la duda si diría también "poner" aquí, pero si lo dijera sería con el significado de "colocar bien o esmeradamente" (si no lo recoge la Academia, voy a citar a Galdós, que recuerdo una frase suya: _"Las mantillas de ahora se llevan, las de entonces se ponían."_), esto es, si es un capazo, sería con las mantitas bien puestas para que le asome justo la cabeza, no encima y de cualquier manera.
> 
> Lo que no imagino es la pregunta "¿Dónde has puesto al niño?" como sinónimo de "¿Dónde has dejado/metido al niño?", pero cada vez me voy convenciendo más de que será una peculiaridad regional.


 

Pues si te suena raro, será regional o más bien yo creo que poner, al ser un verbo que vale un poco para todo, puede parecer un poco vulgar, al igual que "pon la tele" suena más corriente que "enciende la tele".
Yo creo que por ahí van los tiros de esa supuesta diferencia que no existe según la Real Academia entre personas y cosas.

Ah y otro tema , a la abuela *la *puse, la abuela es objeto directo, pero es otro tema y por ahí arriba os líais con los laísmos, leísmos y demás.


----------



## javier8907

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Claro, buen ejemplo ,o a ese niño de cinco años lo puedes poner en la cama para ponerle ( otro poner) una inyección y una vez puesta, a correr.



Pues mira, ahí sí lo diría, porque en realidad lo coges como si fuera un objeto, es como el caso del pañal.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Rayines said:


> Me parece que hay que considerar la edad. Si es un bebé, claro alguien puede decir "ponelo" (acá)/ponlo en la cunita/cama", pero si se trata de un niño que ya camina, diríamos "ponelo"/ponlo sólo si ya se durmió.


 

Claro, si el niño ya anda, físicamente no lo has puesto, ya que ha ido por su propio pie.
Tan solo lo pones físicamente si se ha dormido, pero poner no es sólo hacerlo físicamente sino tomar la decisión de colocar a alguien.
En el caso de un adulto en un trabajo " Me han puesto en la mesa de la ventana".
Cuando uno toma la decisión es ponerse, la forma reflexiva que se usa muy habitualmente.


----------



## javier8907

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Ah y otro tema , a la abuela *la *puse, la abuela es objeto directo, pero es otro tema y por ahí arriba os líais con los laísmos, leísmos y demás.



Lo sé perfectamente, de ahí "aunque no se pueda". Que no soy de Burgos, pero aquí vivo y me he escandalizado al descubrir que desconocen la existencia del "lo" (_"Ese ordenador, apágale."_). Allí lo único que decimos es "le" (o "les") para los objetos directos animados, sean masculinos (creo que admitido) o femeninos (creo que no). Y lo de "la regalé" es más madrileño que otra cosa.

De lo que hablo no es de lo que dice la Real Academia

* 1.     * tr. Colocar en un sitio o lugar a alguien o algo. U. t. c. prnl.* 2.     * tr. Situar a alguien o algo en el lugar adecuado. U. t. en sent. fig.

sobre el uso del verbo "poner" con significado de "mover" o "colocar", que es más bien poco, sino de su uso como entiendo que haría yo, y cualquiera de mi alrededor (allí), por si interesa a la concurrencia.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

javier8907 said:


> Pues mira, ahí sí lo diría, porque en realidad lo coges como si fuera un objeto, es como el caso del pañal.


 

Yo creo que la confusión, no sé si regional o no, es que poner no diferencia objetos y personas y cuando usas poner para un niño, como el caso del pañal, no es que lo estés tratando como un objeto, simplemente estás usando bien el idioma, estás colocando a alguien en un sitio.
Hay una tendencia en el idioma de querer usar en determinados casos unos verbos para personas y otro para objetos, aunque sea para expresar la misma acción, porque determinadas palabras parecen más finas.
Pero eso es una tendencia que lleva a conclusiones falsas como eso de que no se pueden poner personas.
Las mujeres paren, pero como parece poco fino, se usa más dar a luz, pero parir, paren.
Creo que por ahí van los tiros de esa confusión.


----------



## javier8907

No, no es fino o no fino, es que nos suena así. De hecho yo diría siempre parir en lugar de "dar a luz" (y ya lo he dicho en otro hilo en el que me parece que escribías tú también), es que suena, no ofensivo (como decía gente del otro lado del charco sobre la frase "estás preñada"), sino raro. 

Iba a seguir con

"Poner (para una persona) es, bien dejarlo como un jarrón o un saco de patatas, o bien colocarlo con cuidado y esmero.", 

pero ya de tanto leer me están entrando dudas. Así que me refrenaré un rato y seguiré *poniendo* comentarios otro día (así sí).


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

javier8907 said:


> Lo sé perfectamente, de ahí "aunque no se pueda". Que no soy de Burgos, pero aquí vivo y me he escandalizado al descubrir que desconocen la existencia del "lo" (_"Ese ordenador, apágale."_). Allí lo único que decimos es "le" (o "les") para los objetos directos animados, sean masculinos (creo que admitido) o femeninos (creo que no). Y lo de "la regalé" es más madrileño que otra cosa.
> 
> De lo que hablo no es de lo que dice la Real Academia
> 
> *1. *tr. Colocar en un sitio o lugar a alguien o algo. U. t. c. prnl.* 2. *tr. Situar a alguien o algo en el lugar adecuado. U. t. en sent. fig.
> 
> sobre el uso del verbo "poner" con significado de "mover" o "colocar", que es más bien poco, sino de su uso como entiendo que haría yo, y cualquiera de mi alrededor (allí), por si interesa a la concurrencia.


 

Ay disculpa, se me escapó el aunque no se pueda.
Me parecía raro.
Claro que interesa como se dice en los diferentes sitios, aunque sea mal.
De hecho el foro está lleno de  aquí se dice así y es muy enriquecedor.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

javier8907 said:


> No, no es fino o no fino, es que nos suena así. De hecho yo diría siempre parir en lugar de "dar a luz" (y ya lo he dicho en otro hilo en el que me parece que escribías tú también), es que suena, no ofensivo (como decía gente del otro lado del charco sobre la frase "estás preñada"), sino raro.
> 
> Iba a seguir con
> 
> "Poner (para una persona) es, bien dejarlo como un jarrón o un saco de patatas, o bien colocarlo con cuidado y esmero.",
> 
> pero ya de tanto leer me están entrando dudas. Así que me refrenaré un rato y seguiré *poniendo* comentarios otro día (así sí).


 

Para que sigas dudando " Fui a una conferencia y me pusieron en la fila cuarta"
Ni jarrón, ni saco de patatas, ni cuidado y esmero.
Puedes decir me colocaron, me sentaron, me situaron, me ubicaron etc, pero también me pusieron. Al menos yo.


----------



## javier8907

Pues mira, ahí sí, porque es sentido figurado (en realidad te mueves tú). Bueno, voy a hacer aunque sea  un poco de honor a mi palabra, y voy a dejar de mirar.


----------



## animula

Pues quizá sea eso, cosa de vascos. Nosotros no ponemos a personas en sitios. Si una chica se desmaya: "Recuéstala/Túmbala en la cama hasta que se recupere". Pero si el diccionario lo dice, será correcto.


----------

